# What would you like to see on this site?



## kiwimac (Dec 30, 2004)

Suggestions please for things you'd like to see on this site.

Don't hold back, even if the idea seems silly to you, please post it and please remember this is not a debate so discussion can take place but leave the impolitenesses elsewhere, k?

Kiwimac


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 30, 2004)

Id Like to see something like this...

A personal little photo album where each member can upload 10 of his/her most favorite ALLTIME pictures... A Personal Top Ten Pics Section attached to each members name.... Sorta give a hint to other members as to what they find to be the most fascinating/visually stimulating things in WWII aviation....


----------



## kiwimac (Dec 31, 2004)

Nifty idea

Kiwimac


----------



## evangilder (Dec 31, 2004)

Great idea! I agree that it would be nice to have that.


----------



## kiwimac (Jan 2, 2005)

**BUMP**


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 3, 2005)

_$$$$$$$$$$$$$__$$$$_________$$$__$$$$_______________$$$$$$$$_______ 
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$_$$$$________$$$$__$$$$___________$$$_$$$$$$$$$$_____ 
$$$$$$____$$$$$_$$$$________$$$$__$$$$__________$$$$__$$$$$$$$$$____ 
_$$$$$_____$$$$_$$$$_______$$$$___$$$$_________$$$$$__$$$$_$$$$$$___ 
_$$$$$___$$$$$__$$$$_______$$$$___$$$$$______$$$$$$$__$$$$___$$$$$__ 
_$$$$__$$$$$____$$$$_______$$$$__$$$$$$_____$$$$$$$___$$$$____$$$$__ 
_$$$$$$$$$______$$$$______$$$$___$$$$$$$__$$$$$$$$$___$$$_____$$$$__ 
$$$$$$$_________$$$$______$$$$___$$$$$$$$$$$$__$$$___$$$$____$$$$__ 
$$$$$$$_________$$$$_____$$$$____$$$_$$$$$$$___$$$___$$$$____$$$$___ 
$$$$$$$$$$$_____$$$$_____$$$$____$$$___$$$____$$$$___$$$___$$$$$$___ 
_$$$_$$$$$$$$___$$$$____$$$$$____$$$__________$$$____$$$$$$$$$$_____ 
_$$$_____$$$$$___$$$$__$$$$$$____$$$__________$$$___$$$$$$$_________ 
_$$$____$$$$$$___$$$$$$$$$$$____$$$$__________$$$___$$$$_____ 
$$$$$$$$$$$$$____$$$$$$_$$$$____$$$__________$$$_____$$$_____ 
$$$$$$$$$$$________$$$___$$$$___$$$__________$$_____$$$$____________ 
$$$$$$$______________________________________________$$$$_____________ _$$_________________________________________________$$$___________


----------



## Crippen (Jan 3, 2005)

Clever begger Les  .
Love the idea too.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 3, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> _$$$$$$$$$$$$$__$$$$_________$$$__$$$$_______________$$$$$$$$_______
> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$_$$$$________$$$$__$$$$___________$$$_$$$$$$$$$$_____
> $$$$$$____$$$$$_$$$$________$$$$__$$$$__________$$$$__$$$$$$$$$$____
> _$$$$$_____$$$$_$$$$_______$$$$___$$$$_________$$$$$__$$$$_$$$$$$___
> ...



So what are you trying to say? 

Like the idea, btw.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 3, 2005)

I think he wants maximum bump-age!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 3, 2005)

The more bumpage the better........

Waitin for an admin to see this....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2005)

I like that idea, sound cool.


----------



## kiwimac (Jan 3, 2005)

hmmm....

Not sure how we'd work that one in Les.

Hey, has anyone heard from Horse? Can you get him to pm / email me please!

Kiwimac


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 3, 2005)

I saw him logged in earlier today.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2005)

Hes hardly ever online, same for Crazy.

The idea's a gooden, BTW! 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 12, 2005)

How about a WW2 role-play forum...some interest was expressed in this in the past...


----------



## kiwimac (Jan 12, 2005)

CC,

How would you do that?

As a PBEM kind-of-thing?

Kiwimac


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 12, 2005)

How about, when u make a post and that post goes to a new page, that the last post previously posted be copied over to the next page, so the continuity doesnt break when a new page is created.....


----------



## kiwimac (Jan 12, 2005)

Les,

Let me understand what you're asking. When the last post of a page is reached, you want it to become the first post on the next page as well?

Kiwimac


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 13, 2005)

I think thats what he means...



> CC,
> 
> How would you do that?
> 
> ...



PBEM? Whats that? I was just thinking a forum with with different threads of role-plays in that people could participate in...


Congratulations on becoming Admin too! 8) You better clean this place up or ill linch ya!


----------



## kiwimac (Jan 13, 2005)

PBEM = Play by email

Kiwimac


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 13, 2005)

Ah...thats what a few of us _were_ going to do but never got around to it. perhaps a trial forum would encourage people and if its a success keep it, if its dead in the water after a month or so get rid of it...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 15, 2005)

> Les,
> 
> Let me understand what you're asking. When the last post of a page is reached, you want it to become the first post on the next page as well?
> 
> Kiwimac


Yes, that way the first post on the second page will make sense....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 21, 2005)

Yup. theres nothing more annoying than having to go back a page to find out the meaning of one posts, especially if its in response to one of ones own posts


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 21, 2005)

i think the last post next page idea is a gd'n...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 21, 2005)

A gdn...that some kinda disease?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 22, 2005)

Maybe u can have an Auto-Quote feature that quotes the last post of the previous page??????


----------



## Jutocsa (Jan 16, 2006)

Is there absolutely no way to add more countries to the Add plane menu ? Again the whole minor axis is forgotten...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 17, 2006)

we've pretty much abandond the aircraft archive i think........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 17, 2006)

Nope, horse said a while back he was working on it and turning it into a wiki, dont know whats hapened to that plan though...


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 21, 2006)

Hello Viktor! Believe me - I would love to have more Hungarian pictures to put in the albums as well. Not just of aircraft but of the Royal Hungarian Army as well. 

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Jutocsa (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey mate, havent seen you since the il2skin.com days  So, you reside here ?  How are you ?
I guess there wasnt much to do cause i still cant upload any


----------



## horseUSA (Mar 10, 2006)

yes, there are big plans ahead. currently working on a new forum and album system, and will be reworking the aircraft database.
The new forum system should be out in the next few weeks, and then the aircraft database should be soon to follow


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 10, 2006)

cheers for all the work you're doing!


----------



## Jutocsa (Mar 14, 2006)

Sounds promising Horse


----------



## Henk (Mar 14, 2006)

I would like to see all the aircraft of the countries involved in WW2 to be under the countries name and then under the section like fighter, bombers etc etc. Also the different aircraft names like Focke Wulf and then if you want to post a picture of a Fw-190 you must post it again under the Heading Fw-190 etc.

Example: 

Germany - Fighters; Germany - Bombers etc

UK - Fighters; UK - Bombers etc

US - Fighters; US - Bombers etc

I think it would be easier to find aircraft in the aircraft picture data base.

What do you think?

Great work Horse keep it up.

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 14, 2006)

There is a search function on the albums that allows to to search keywords, but I do like ur idea Henk, although it would be rather time consuming to break down the groups into Nationalities....


----------



## Henk (Mar 14, 2006)

Yes, that is the only problem. I have searched, but people does not name the things always correctly and then you do not get what you want.

Henk


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 15, 2006)

That is a good idea Henk, I like that idea very much...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> That is a good idea Henk, I like that idea very much...


So do I, the difficulty is then rearranging everything and making it work that way...


----------



## Henk (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes, that is the only problem with my idea, rearranging all the pictures.

Henk


----------



## kiwimac (Mar 16, 2006)

Hmm,

We'll have to see what Horses ideas are on this. The Wiki idea is a good one but it would require a lot of input from us all.

Kiwimac


----------



## Henk (Mar 26, 2006)

Please Horse can you bring back the flags of the countries of the members please. I know this is a small one and it can be done last of everything.

Great work thanks.

Henk


----------



## Henk (Apr 19, 2006)

I would like to see that you can delete a post if you are not happy with it or if you made a double post. Please horse could you bring that back.

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 19, 2006)

U can edit, and thats all u really need.... We dont want members just deleting their posts.... Usually, a Moderator will delete double posts.... Everytime I see a DP, I delete it....


----------



## Henk (Apr 20, 2006)

Ok, I understand. 

Thanks les.

Henk


----------



## Tiger (Apr 20, 2006)

Henk said:


> Please Horse can you bring back the flags of the countries of the members please. I know this is a small one and it can be done last of everything.
> 
> Great work thanks.
> 
> Henk



I like this idea, I think it's good to have your national identity on display.


----------



## Henk (Apr 20, 2006)

We had the flags before the site were upgraded.

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 20, 2006)

I agree, I liked it as well....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 21, 2006)

especially for the people who come from countries where few people here come from,


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2006)

Henk is right.I also beg for the flags of countries.Please,please.....Horse.

regards


----------



## horseUSA (Apr 21, 2006)

i will set that feature up this weekend


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 21, 2006)

Excellent, thanks horse...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2006)

That is very kind of You Horse,Thanks a lot.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 22, 2006)

thank you very much horse


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks Horse!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 22, 2006)

i don't suppose there's any chance you can get the cornish flag too


----------



## Henk (Apr 22, 2006)

Thank you very much horse. 

Lanc which country or things flag is that?

Henk


----------



## Tiger (Apr 22, 2006)

Henk, its a county in England.


----------



## Henk (Apr 22, 2006)

Oh, I never knew that. 

Thanks mate.

Henk


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 22, 2006)

Dependant state and celtic nation, if you don't mind


----------



## Henk (Apr 22, 2006)

I am learning all the way, never knew that. Is that where you live lanc?

Henk


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 22, 2006)

yes and down here there's a great divide, most of the people born down here want cornwall to become an independant state (in the same way the Vatican City state is) as we once were, so baisically a separate country, like i said we're a Celtic Nation (like Wales)and have a long history of independance from England, we have a lot of pride in Cornwall and it's history and then there's the posh snobs that come to live down here as it's one of the quietest, most beautiful parts of the country and they don't care about our history or traditions, CC somewhat included   and if we had it our way we'd kick them all out  we have our own language and on all official forms issued by Cornwall County Council and all sub-comities, when asked for your nationality the option "English" no longer exists as it does in all other counties, insted you can put as you're nationality "Cornish", if you still claim to be English you have to put yourself down as "Other White British"...........


----------



## Tiger (Apr 22, 2006)

Where can I get real Cornish pasties? The ones with the apple pie one end.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 22, 2006)

i believe they're still made in a couple of cornish bakeries, however most are no longer made like that........


----------



## Tiger (Apr 22, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> i believe they're still made in a couple of cornish bakeries, however most are no longer made like that........



Its one of my life goals to eat a propper Cornish pastie!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 22, 2006)

Aim higher pal, aim higher...


----------



## Henk (Apr 22, 2006)

We have English as the thing that people here all regard above Afrikaans, but English are the sixth most spoken language in South Africa and Afrikaans as third most spoken language in the whole country, but everything is English. WTF is up with our stupid government?

We also have Oranje that also wants to be independent from the rest of the country, but the government does not want anything to do with that.

Henk


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 23, 2006)

> pastie



get caught spelling it like that down here and we'll chase you across the border with shotguns and pitchforks  it's spelt *pasty*

and les there's nothing wrong with that


----------



## Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> get caught spelling it like that down here and we'll chase you across the border with shotguns and pitchforks  it's spelt *pasty*
> 
> and les there's nothing wrong with that



Yeah I found out last night when I googled image searched "pastie"


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 23, 2006)

But yet, when I asked the Lanc what a Rock Cornish Game Hen was, he had no clue....


----------



## Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> But yet, when I asked the Lanc what a Rock Cornish Game Hen was, he had no clue....



I think I've had that before, its like a small chicken that is breed so its all white meat? Though I thought it was an American invention that happens to involve a Cornish hen?


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 23, 2006)

U got it.... Lancs never seen a Cornish hen, but they have Cornish pastys... WTF????


----------



## Henk (Apr 23, 2006)

I hate chicken meat. I would rather eat pork, beef and sheep meat before you give me chicken. Do not get me wrong I will eat it if I am very hungry, but not by choice. 

Did you guys know that chicken is actually expensive. Take off all the meat of the bones and weigh it and then weigh the bones and you would see that you are actually paying for more weight of the bones than the meat.

Now I am hungry, what is there I can eat?

Henk


----------



## Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm with you Henk, I much rather red meat like beef.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 23, 2006)

sheep meat? sounds strange, i only hear it as lamb meat
I like chicken, because thats what they put in my favorite dishes... like curry
I'm rather picky about eating pork or beef though,


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 23, 2006)

> But yet, when I asked the Lanc what a Rock Cornish Game Hen was, he had no clue....



when the hell did you ask that?



> pastys



the plural of pasty is pasties.........


----------



## Henk (Apr 23, 2006)

Sorry, my Afrikaans is coming through it must be lamb or mutton.

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 23, 2006)

I asked when we first started talking about ur Cornish heritage Lanc, waaaayyyy long ago in 2004...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 23, 2006)

> we have a lot of pride in Cornwall and it's history and then there's the posh snobs that come to live down here as it's one of the quietest, most beautiful parts of the country and they don't care about our history or traditions, CC somewhat included



Yep and damn proud, when we sell up its going to be posh Londoners we sell our house too, gonna get a fait bit for this I think...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 23, 2006)

yeah you've got a nice place out there, not as nice as ours though, but that goes without saying


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 23, 2006)

Ur place Lanc??? 

Last time I checked, u had a HUGE freakin pile of shit on ur property.... Do the rusted out autos come with the sale price???


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 23, 2006)

Hey our place is awesome, worth £400,000 about 4 years ago when we had it valued...Im guessing its gone up, and theres a lot of potential: some old barns with the possibility of being converted to holiday lets with their own garden, an adjascent field for sale...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 23, 2006)

we've a 21 roomed former manor house, with serveral large farm buildings and 200 acres of land 

and don't worry les, the slurry pit's emtied every year.......


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 23, 2006)

Thank God..... U really do have a nice place CC.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks...Id never leave this house if I had the choice, but theres too much garden and a lot of it is useless...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 23, 2006)

well les we've gotta make room for the next winter's shit 

you've always said you can't wait to move out of the south west


----------



## horseUSA (Apr 23, 2006)

Country Flags have been added, you may select your flag from your profile:
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/profile.php?do=editprofile
Enjoy!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 23, 2006)

Great, thanks mate!


----------



## Henk (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks horse.

Henk


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 23, 2006)

O Canada.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 23, 2006)

great thanks horse


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks horse.


----------



## Henk (Apr 30, 2006)

We really need a logo for the site. 

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 30, 2006)

A few members are working on that as we speak Henk...


----------



## Henk (Apr 30, 2006)

Ok, I was just wondering.

Henk


----------



## Ajax (Apr 16, 2007)

What about a "Post of the day" on the homepage?


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 24, 2007)

How about a Q&A sticky on the modeling page? You could ask quick questions such as what colour to use, correct paint scheme, and general how-to's without clogging up the page


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 24, 2007)

Very good idea NC.


----------



## Velius (Sep 29, 2007)

I think the aircraft database would make this site <insert angel chorus sound effect here>. I hear that the idea never really took off the ground though. I guess it must be difficult to design. What exactly are the biggest probelms? Maybe some people out there might have suggestions if they knew what the problems were. All-in-all, I think this would be a perfect website if the database were started!
8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2007)

That is being worked on as well.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 11, 2007)

couple things -

isn't it pastries and not pasties? Women with pasties eat pastries, right?

And what happened to the T-shirt idea? Is it a dead issue?


----------



## Graeme (Oct 11, 2007)

Over 'here', pasty has 3 definitions.

Pronounced Parr-stee, it's a meat/vegetable mix placed in a circle of *PASTRY*, folded over, and cooked, producing a semi-circular pie.
Pronounced Pay-stee, it refers to 'paste like consistency, colour, etc.



Njaco said:


> Women with pasties


And thirdly, and I hope this is what you meant, also pronounced Pay-stee (or Pay-stee*s* in this case) is 'a small piece of material, usually decorated, worn on the nipples of strip-tease dancers.'


----------



## Njaco (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## drgondog (Dec 15, 2007)

two things for me come to mind.

1. ability (or explanation how) to put images in a PM 

2. format for a/c data base... 

I have about 640 entries for 355th FG Mustangs and T-Bolts, plus Honor Roll of dates, pilots, a/c serial numbers, MACR's etc for WWII and Viet Nam a/c plus Encounter Logs of all air battles fought by 355th during WWII for those trying to match up units and pilots in LW.

I am deep into the 8th AF day by day scoring - which will NEVER be 100% accurate or complete but will offer aggragate insight to ratios, types of a/c lost and causes, etc.

I would donate these plus other stuff I have collected to contibute such efforts - I'm sure some other very knowledgeable guys on this forum would do the same.

I have 'Above and Beyond' Narratives for all the 355th pilots that won DSC/AFC or MoH, plus pretty good bio's of each of the 21 air aces..

Group Histories - perhaps three paragraphs each.

How about Member Photo albums for units. I put 100 herre, same (some number - different shots) on Armyairforces.com - but I have a lot of other stuff. A lot of people get leery because of misuse but I'm more about historical completeness than commercial.

How about a 'side elevation' section for those that want to display their art - but in a specific format and size.

How about referencing all to units and cross reference to type

I would love this site and Peter Randall's to become the premier WWII 'Go to' Place for historical data - despite the insidious influence of cretin like squids which lurk in the shadows..


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 15, 2007)

Bill said:


> despite the insidious influence of cretin like squids which lurk in the shadows..


Hey u sumbitch, I resemble that remark, although I am in no way related to a cretin...

Good solid ideas Bill.... I wish I had the capability to accomplish what u ask, but EVanGilder or Horse would be the only ones here who could pull this together....


----------



## drgondog (Dec 15, 2007)

Tiger said:


> Its one of my life goals to eat a propper Cornish pastie!



Nah, aim lower not higher,, much lower


----------



## drgondog (Dec 15, 2007)

cheddar cheese said:


> Hey our place is awesome, worth £400,000 about 4 years ago when we had it valued...Im guessing its gone up, and theres a lot of potential: some old barns with the possibility of being converted to holiday lets with their own garden, an adjascent field for sale...



Beautiful place - certainly better groomed than mine - lol. 

I have to step around Irish Wolfhound deposits like a minefield of cow patties.


----------



## drgondog (Dec 15, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Hey u sumbitch, I resemble that remark, although I am in no way related to a cretin...
> 
> Good solid ideas Bill.... I wish I had the capability to accomplish what u ask, but EVanGilder or Horse would be the only ones here who could pull this together....



How did you know I had you in mind? was it Cretin or Squid that gave it away?

I DO have a lot of 'stuff' that I would gladly send you guys with no strings attached. A lot of it is 355th related but if the Forum wants to put WWII units together, it's a start.

I could easily expand and do a one page overview of each of the Fighter Groups in WWII and go a long way on Bomb groups..

Oh, BTW, ask Horse if he could include the state flag of Texas or Dallas Cowboys or even Confederate Flag as subsets of US?


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 15, 2007)

Horse is pretty much out of the picture, so Eric is our go-to man... However, the Texas State flag gimmick????

Piss on that, let alone a freakin Cowboys flag.... Oh nevermind on the Texas flag idea.... My Wife, whose over my shoulder at this very minute, beat me on the head with a collander to wake me up...

Horse, please include the Texas flag, please.............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2007)

Ah I see the old ball and chain is firmly in control!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 16, 2007)

(on knees) please, no freaking Cowgirl flag!!!!!!!!


----------



## drgondog (Dec 16, 2007)

Where is your sense of pride guys.. America's team in America's State - what could be more American? 

Jacko - off your knees and give us a rendition of "the eyes of Texas are upon you" or, Yellow Rose of Texas" - either will do.

Dan - your better half clearly has the brains in the family.. go with it, man..and tell her I said Howdy.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 16, 2007)

Goddamn Texans and their pride..... As for that Americas Team bullsh!t, take the Cowgirls and the Braves, roll both of em up in a tight little ball, and flush it down the toilet...


----------



## Njaco (Dec 16, 2007)

Philly is the birthplace of Liberty!!! Better to put an Eagles, Flyers, Phillies or 76ers pic! The City of Brotherly Love! (Scr*w the Cowgirls! )

oh, and I would rather sing "Under the Boardwalk"


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 16, 2007)

The Bills are Canadas team but then again 4 downs to get 10 yds


----------



## Njaco (Dec 16, 2007)

4 Superbowls to get......................


----------



## drgondog (Dec 16, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Philly is the birthplace of Liberty!!! Better to put an Eagles, Flyers, Phillies or 76ers pic! The City of Brotherly Love! (Scr*w the Cowgirls! )
> 
> oh, and I would rather sing "Under the Boardwalk"



Wouldn't that muffle your voice (I'd rather sing somewhere else)


----------



## drgondog (Dec 16, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Goddamn Texans and their pride..... As for that Americas Team bullsh!t, take the Cowgirls and the Braves, roll both of em up in a tight little ball, and flush it down the toilet...



LOL - say what you really think, Dan.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 16, 2007)

Njaco said:


> 4 Superbowls to get......................


they were going to change the buffalo area code to 044


----------



## evangilder (Dec 22, 2007)

Alrighty then, I guess the team flags are out.  Let me go back to the original suggestion again and have a look.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 22, 2007)

drgondog said:


> two things for me come to mind.
> 
> 1. ability (or explanation how) to put images in a PM
> 
> ...



Wow! That's a generous offer of a lot of data. I am not sure where to begin with putting the pieces together for this data. Let me see if I can get ahold of Horse and see if there is a way we can put this up.

As for pics in PMs, it's not something that is currently set up, but was in the old forum. Let me see what I can do with that later tonight.


----------



## seesul (Dec 22, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Id Like to see something like this...
> 
> A personal little photo album where each member can upload 10 of his/her most favorite ALLTIME pictures... A Personal Top Ten Pics Section attached to each members name.... Sorta give a hint to other members as to what they find to be the most fascinating/visually stimulating things in WWII aviation....



agreed


----------



## ccheese (Dec 22, 2007)

evangilder said:


> As for pics in PMs, it's not something that is currently set up, but was in the old forum. Let me see what I can do with that later tonight.




When you figure this out, you let me know !

Charles


----------



## seesul (Jan 2, 2008)

Favourite Threads zone for each member so I can download every thread I like in my ''Favourites''.
Sometimes it is not so easy to find the thread I look for.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2008)

Would it be possible to have two flags for us that live in a different country, from where we were born and bread?


----------



## ccheese (Jan 2, 2008)

How about some waving flags ? And do something about that brown background ! 

(duckin' runnin')

Charles


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 3, 2008)

what about a bigger avatar box or an allowance for a bigger file size to be placed there ?


----------



## A4K (Jan 10, 2008)

I like Lucky's idea..I'm a kiwi by birth, but haven't been there for 12 years - the last six I've spent in Hungary which has very much become 'home'.


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 14, 2008)

The main body of text on the main page is comprised of announcements by mods. These are very infrequently updated.. often weeks or months old (_which is very understandable.. I wouldn't want to update the copy either_).

But it is a little odd that the most valuable real estate on the site contains out dated information and comprises most of the page.

This forum software has different display modes... why not fill that section with "Recent Threads". Right now only 10 recent threads appear. You could triple that by using more space in the center and the site will look more up to date with zero effort after the set-up.

Or random "warbird of the week".. with copy and pasted information.. art work by members... ww2 photographs... recruitment posters... anything relevant that may be EASILY rotated weekly.

This is not just for the benefit of current users but new browsers. Anybody who just happens to stop by may get the impression that ww2aircraft.net is a slow site and this in far from a slow site, It is vibrant and active

Currently there are posts from Nov 28, Nov 1, oct 11, sept 25 and sept 20th.

The front page could be better utilized.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 14, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> The front page could be better utilized.



Excellent suggestion, I would agree.

TO


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 14, 2008)

All great comments guys.... We'll see how Evangilder can manage it up...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 14, 2008)

I can work on content updating for the main page, but I am not a PHP guru, so the others I am not completely sure of. The most recent threads are on the left side of the page if you scroll down though.

There are a number of threads that are probably due to be archived as well, including the ones on the main page. Since the airshow season has begun, we could highlight pictures from recent shows on the main page as well. I know there are several members here who could contribute to that. Pictures do have a tendency to draw people in to a site. Now how do I know that?...


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 14, 2008)

evangilder said:


> I can work on content updating for the main page, but I am not a PHP guru, so the others I am not completely sure of. The most recent threads are on the left side of the page if you scroll down though.



My suggestion would make less work for you, not more. Just replace main body content with "Recent Threads" ... Or just slap up a new aircraft and some stats once a week.

It's too much work to write new articles.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 14, 2008)

I wasn't suggesting new articles, just something that gets updated, say weekly, or bi-weekly.


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 14, 2008)

evangilder said:


> I wasn't suggesting new articles, just something that gets updated, say weekly, or bi-weekly.



Warbird of the week!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 14, 2008)

Images...

How about images of recent airshows, progress of ongoing or completed warbird restorations, artwork or photos depicting events in military history for that particular day; stuff like that (in addition to recent posts). 

TO


----------



## Aussie1001 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hows about a ranking system based on you reputation andhow others see you i have seen this on other forums and it seems like a good idea....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 15, 2008)

We used to have that and we got rid of it.


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Why adler, and how did it work?


----------



## Njaco (Feb 16, 2008)

I may be pushing my luck with this but how about "The Experts" section or something similar. There seems to be members who are experienced in one subject or another. Wurger and Erich on the Luftwaffe, Thunder on R/C, Syscom on Naval, etc,etc. Maybe a section where it lists the members expertise. Or as a sub-header to each section.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 16, 2008)

wilbur1 said:


> Why adler, and how did it work?



I am not sure why we got rid of it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2008)

This has been eating my mind for (shut up! I heard that!!) quite some time now.... Why is there only Luftwaffe aircraft in the picture at the top, with ww2aircraft.net? Would it be possible to have it changed every now and then??


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2008)

Aussie1001 said:


> Hows about a ranking system based on you reputation andhow others see you i have seen this on other forums and it seems like a good idea....


When I first read your post, I thought that you meant a ranking system like Sergeant, Captain etc. etc. I have to admit that I've never seen the system that you're talking about....


----------



## drgondog (Feb 21, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> We used to have that and we got rid of it.



In my experience with the 'ranking' systems you had three (sometimes interchangable) types of voters

5 star for those that 'agree' with you/one star for those who don't A lot of these exist where there are strongly polarized POV, such as in POLITICAL discussions

Objective people that might really care about the value of the post and usually only comment with a vote when something notable (thumb up or down) crosses his/her path.

Subjective people that may have no axe to grind but no real factual basis to award a 5 or a 1.

I was once a moderator five or six years ago and I noticed a pattern of some types of folks entering the forum, then note a flurry of 'negatives' showing up on another poster's 'rankings'.. then off again... life is too short for adult behavior sometimes. 

I'm old enough to realize that not everybody is going to love my point of view (no matter how charming I know myself to be) so it didn't bother me to see some printed brilliance of mine get 'downchecks' - but it got nasty.. for different reasons than disagreements on POV.

I would offer that ranking is not such a great idea. (that should get me a mixture of 1's and 5s)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 22, 2008)

drgondog said:


> In my experience with the 'ranking' systems you had three (sometimes interchangable) types of voters
> 
> 5 star for those that 'agree' with you/one star for those who don't A lot of these exist where there are strongly polarized POV, such as in POLITICAL discussions
> 
> ...



Naw our ranking system was based off of the number of posts you had.


----------



## Freebird (Feb 24, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> How about, when u make a post and that post goes to a new page, that the last post previously posted be copied over to the next page, so the continuity doesnt break when a new page is created.....



This sounds like a good idea. 
*
Another thing I was thinking, what about a maximum size for photo's attachments, if they are larger than that they are automatically downsized.* Otherwise when someone posts a "huge" pic, it expands the text on the whole thread so that you have to scroll back forth to read.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 24, 2008)

It is supposed to work like that, and does for photos that are linked in. If they are directly attached, they are not resized. I think there may be a way to do that, I am just not sure how yet. It'll be a couple of weeks before I can actually sit down and concentrate of looking into it, but I will see what I can do.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 27, 2008)

It just occured to me that every few months or so, someone changes their siggy. I thought maybe we could have a place for old siggys, like "Njaco's Sigs" or something. Some old sigs were pretty cool. Of course, you can always just start a thread and add to it as things change. Just a thought.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 27, 2008)

You can always put those in the sig test section.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 27, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> This has been eating my mind for (shut up! I heard that!!) quite some time now.... Why is there only Luftwaffe aircraft in the picture at the top, with ww2aircraft.net? Would it be possible to have it changed every now and then??



That could easily be done by changing that image to an animated .gif, which are not very large in filesize. I would give it a try (if the Admins give the ok), but I bet Wurger and Njaco would be best at it.


----------



## Red Baroness (Feb 27, 2008)

how about a section on RC aircraft, since I bet there are some of us that do that. My husband Peter is doing that, because he can't afford to fly full-size now.


----------



## A4K (Feb 28, 2008)

I have to agree with Drgondog regarding the 'ranking' system being a bad idea, my reasons being that it might put people off commenting or sharing their views or opinions.
We have our experts here, which is great, but we also have people like myself who know alot about some subjects, titbits about others, and next to nothing about others.

To me any piece of info anyone can supply on a subject, no matter how irrelevent it might seem, might just be the key-pin someone was after that explains it all. It would be a shame to deter these comments.


----------



## DBII (Feb 28, 2008)

There is no reason to use a ranking system. All one has to do is read a few of the old threads and they will know the subject experts.

DBII


----------



## twelve2008 (Apr 18, 2008)

WOW, I'm an idiot.


----------



## A4K (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow piss off


----------



## Njaco (Jun 5, 2008)

Syscom has been posting some very good threads about inventions of everyday items. Thought it might go in the Technical section as it would be a shame to let them get buried in Misc. section. Or at least a better place. Really are good posts.


----------



## trackend (Jun 5, 2008)

How about every year we set a local time for one minutes user silence in memory of all military personel around the world who have served their countries. By using local time the Minute would travel around the globe any member on line at the time could post their national flag to show the minute was over in their respective country, one posting per time zone/country (depending on it's size) would be enough.
As to the date every nation has its official days of rememberance so I suggest a date that is well outside any of these perhaps say 19:00 2nd January (thats just a suggested date/time) im sure you guys could come up with a better one.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 5, 2008)

Thats a great idea.


----------



## Maestro (Jun 15, 2008)

I just thought about something... As we all know, there is already a game section on this forum... But what about a game review section ? That way, everyone could post a review of a game they already played so the others would know the strong and weak points of the game before buying it. (Or downloading it, if it is an abandonware/freeware game.)


----------



## Marcel (Jun 22, 2008)

Maestro said:


> I just thought about something... As we all know, there is already a game section on this forum... But what about a game review section ? That way, everyone could post a review of a game they already played so the others would know the strong and weak points of the game before buying it. (Or downloading it, if it is an abandonware/freeware game.)



Can you not just start a thread doing exactly that?


----------



## Maestro (Jun 22, 2008)

Marcel said:


> Can you not just start a thread doing exactly that?



That would be a good idea, but in which subsection ? If I start it in the wrong one it will get trashed.

And a thread with many game reviews is harder to navigate than a section or subsection with one thread for each game...


----------



## fly boy (Jun 23, 2008)

i'd say like a chatroom with voice stuff for it


----------



## parsifal (Jun 23, 2008)

Is there a historical section to OOBs at various times during the war. Should include some of the harder stuff to find, like the OBs of the neutrals and the like. Having an accurate OB for the majors at strategic times, such as just prior to barbarossa, and BoB and the like.

Members could post drafts as editions to the library, but there would need to be an editor, or editorial committee to try and verify the information, or the relative accuracy of the information rated in some way


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 23, 2008)

fly boy said:


> i'd say like a chatroom with voice stuff for it



We already had a chat room, got rid of it, and it is not coming back...


----------



## trackend (Jun 23, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> We already had a chat room, got rid of it, and it is not coming back...



Sure you dont want to talk it over Adler


----------



## marionluis08 (Aug 22, 2008)

more 3 views and blueprints


----------



## ccheese (Aug 22, 2008)

marionluis08 said:


> more 3 views and blueprints



Have you looked at Aircraft Pictures/Technical ??

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2008)

Good point Charles.


----------



## Bill G. (Jan 28, 2009)

Here is my suggestion for the board.

How about an Oral History section?

We have a lot of veterans on this board. This would be a place for them to share their stories. It could be divided into times and or conflicts.

Our WWII generation is dying fast. This could be one way for them to share what they lived. And our Korean vets aren't far behind.

I know I have a few to share from my time in the US Air Force and being in the MI Army Guard including serving in Iraq.

That is my two bits American. Thank you for reading.

Bill G.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 29, 2009)

Actually thats not bad. There are some members who I would love to hear some stories from.


----------



## A4K (Jan 29, 2009)

Me too. Great idea Bill!

Evan


----------



## Airframes (Jan 29, 2009)

I agree, good idea Bill. Such accounts (I won't call them 'stories' as that sounds too much like fiction), need to be recounted, first or second hand, before it is, unfortunately, too late, and the details are lost for present and future generations. We all know that some of the 'histories' of the famous 'personalities' of those conflicts have been documented, to a greater or lesser degree, but those of the 'ordinary' service man, or woman, are more often neglected.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 29, 2009)

There are currently different eras in separate sections, as well as a section for stories. Any one of those could be used for that. The current sections listing is starting to get rather long and I don't know how much more we want to put in there.


----------



## Bill G. (Jan 29, 2009)

Dear "Shooter"

Just point us in the right areas.

Bill G.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 30, 2009)

Maybe call it a 'Diary' section.


----------



## fly boy (Jan 30, 2009)

maybe easyer way to change siggys


----------



## Heinz (Feb 3, 2009)

whats hard about copying the link of the signature and pasting it between


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 3, 2009)

We have a section for former military members to share their stories/tales and pics....

Here it is, the NAAFI PX Section:
The NAAFI PX - Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2009)

Is it only the Mods that are allowed to have their "Senior Member" changed to something else? Just cuirous....


----------



## Heinz (Feb 7, 2009)

you're not special enough yet Jan


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2009)

Mods can change it themselves everyone else can't...


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 7, 2009)

Yup....


----------



## Njaco (Feb 7, 2009)

oh, he's special. Just not in the way that matters!! :0


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 25, 2009)

Heinz said:


> you're not special enough yet Jan





Njaco said:


> oh, he's special. Just not in the way that matters!! :0



Aaawww......I'm special!   

*Note to myself! Better be careful, "someone" might slip and write something*


----------



## Njaco (Feb 25, 2009)

> ...."someone" might slip and .....



?


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 25, 2009)

Dude..that is wrong on so many different levels!


----------



## Maestro (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## schwarzpanzer (Apr 4, 2010)

I think, in light of some recent posts, that this Forum could use a Swearbot? I don’t usually like Censorship, but I think this may now be necessary?

Would it also be possible to have a Spellchecker?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 4, 2010)

schwarzpanzer said:


> I think, in light of some recent posts, that this Forum could use a Swearbot? I don’t usually like Censorship, but I think this may now be necessary?
> 
> Would it also be possible to have a Spellchecker?



We already have a form of a swearbot. Spellchecker? Download a Google tool bar....


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 4, 2010)

FLYBOYJ said:


> We already have a form of a swearbot. Spellchecker? Download a Google tool bar....



Tool bars is the Work of the Devil! *makes sign of the cross, dons tin foil hat and flees, screaming and hollering about the End of the World*


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 4, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Tool bars is the Work of the Devil! *makes sign of the cross, dons tin foil hat and flees, screaming and hollering about the End of the World*



Yeah, they're annoying! Use Mozilla Firefox as your browser. Displays better than Internet Explorer, and (the Mac version at least, I'm fairly certain the Windows version does as well) has built in spell checker. Alright, enough of the web geek talking!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, la-f*cking-di-bl**dy-da for not letting me fr*cking swear, you politically correct lot!


----------



## schwarzpanzer (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks guys, I just thought a quick 'Spellchecker' button, as on some other Forums, might lead to some fewer errors (from me). There is an excellent one on one Forum that works a lot faster, and is much easier to use than a normal Spellchecker. If I come across it again, should I post it here so you can see for yourselves?


The Swearchecker thing was suggested, because the first thing a certain member (naming no names) wrote was 'BS!' (took me a while to find that this is what'll have narked people lol). Can the Swearchecker be updated?


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 10, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Well, la-f*cking-di-bl**dy-da for not letting me fr*cking swear, you politically correct lot!


LMAO!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 10, 2010)

schwarzpanzer said:


> Can the Swearchecker be updated?


Let me see...........................*NO*


----------



## Maestro (Apr 10, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Well, la-f*cking-di-bl**dy-da for not letting me fr*cking swear, you politically correct lot!





To quote Gordon Ramsay :

_(Beep) me !_


----------



## schwarzpanzer (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Flyboy,

Shouldn't that be: *F***K NO!*?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 10, 2010)

schwarzpanzer said:


> Hi Flyboy,
> 
> Shouldn't that be: *F***K NO!*?



No....


----------



## schwarzpanzer (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Njaco (Dec 21, 2010)

Is it possible to expand the number of posts/threads for members? I sometimes search for old posts for things I've forgotten/need and when checking statistics from the Member profile, there is a limit of 20 pages. EXAMPLE: If you check my stats for my posts, you will only get everything I've posted since October or November (this being December). Just curious if this can be expanded.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 26, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Is it possible to expand the number of posts/threads for members? I sometimes search for old posts for things I've forgotten/need and when checking statistics from the Member profile, there is a limit of 20 pages. EXAMPLE: If you check my stats for my posts, you will only get everything I've posted since October or November (this being December). Just curious if this can be expanded.



You can search for your own name in the "advanced search" option. Then you can trace back all posts you ever did (with the exception of the posts in "Basic")


----------



## Njaco (Dec 26, 2010)

ah- ha!

nope, still only goes to 20 pages wich means anything I posted bfore August isn't there.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 29, 2010)

Videos in the posts, instead for the links to Youtube etc....or does take too much whatyacallit from the forum?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2010)

Pretty sure it is just a simple plugin for Youtube Jan. Should be easy enough to implement and I agree it would useful. Would give you [youtube][/youtube] tags.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 7, 2011)

Gnomey said:


> Pretty sure it is just a simple plugin for Youtube Jan. Should be easy enough to implement and I agree it would useful. Would give you [youtube][/youtube] tags.



Looks like it's simpler than that:
How To Make a YouTube BB Code

Testing:
[youtube]nBfR9TJKLuo[/youtube]
Nope wasn't set 

Maybe Horse could give it a try?

edit, seems like it works


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 7, 2011)

Naked women of course, but I guess we have to stand out from the rest of the internet some how...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 7, 2011)

Playing with the code right now, Marcel. Is it working now?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2011)

As long its only the code that he's playing with.....


----------



## Marcel (Jan 7, 2011)

evangilder said:


> Playing with the code right now, Marcel. Is it working now?



Hi Eric, seemed to work earlier this evening.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 7, 2011)

Still looking at it. There are about 15 different ways to do it, but I can get any of them to work consistently...yet.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 8, 2011)

evangilder said:


> Still looking at it. There are about 15 different ways to do it, but I can get any of them to work consistently...yet.



Hi Eric, it does work at the moment, and it also displays the complete URL. You only need a <br> tag in between, so the won't be on the same line.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 19, 2011)

WHat I'd like to see on this site?
A non-christmas top bar/logo on the page.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 20, 2011)

BikerBabe said:


> WHat I'd like to see on this site?
> A non-christmas top bar/logo on the page.



I ditto that!


Another:
Maybe we can also reduce the amount of stickies. Some of them haven't been used for a long time and some are even closed!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 22, 2011)

How about a 'Breaking News' thread?


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 23, 2011)

Lucky13 said:


> How about a 'Breaking News' thread?





Or, a "Lucky's Avatars" thread!


----------



## muggs (Jul 1, 2011)

Would you guys consider installing the tapatalk plugin ? Most smartphones support it now and it's a very convenient way to read forums from a mobile device

Here's a link with a short description : Tapatalk Forum App - Empowering Forum Junkies on-the-go


----------

